# Exclusive: New U.S. Commando Team Operating Near Iran



## Cowboy

I have seen several articles the last few days about Irans threats and we are moving ships in closer to the area. Thats all fine and well other then IMO we should just blow the hell out of them from a safe distance, not saying its smart I'm just sick of their empty threats. 

 What I dont understand is WTF is this kind of information being reported, leaked or whatever, what ever happened to the eliment of surprise. 


http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/01/jsotf-gcc/

_Communication Specialist 2nd Class Ashley Myers_
Tensions between the U.S. and Iran are at a high point, as the Islamic Republic threatens to close off a vital waterway and two U.S. aircraft carrier battle groups sit in the seas off the Iranian coast. But across the Persian Gulf, the U.S. has a previously unacknowledged weapon in reserve: a new special operations team.
Danger Room has confirmed with the U.S. Special Operations Command that a new elite commando team is operating in the region. The primary, day-to-day mission of the team, known as Joint Special Operations Task Force-Gulf Cooperation Council, is to mentor military units belonging to the U.S.’ oil-rich Arab allies, who collectively are known as the Gulf Cooperation Council. Those Arab states consider Iran to be their primary foreign threat.
The task force provides “highly trained personnel that excel in uncertain environments,” Maj. Rob Bockholt, a spokesman for special-operations forces in the Mideast, tells Danger Room, and “seeks to confront irregular threats.” The U.S. military has not previously acknowledged the existence of the team, known as JSOTF-GCC for short.
The unit began its existence in mid-2009 — around the time that the Iranian leadership rejected President Obama’s offer of a new diplomatic dialogue and underwent a serious internal challenge to its legitimacy from Green Movement protesters. But whatever the task force does about Iran — or might do in the future — is a sensitive subject with the military.
“It would be inappropriate to discuss operational plans regarding any particular nation,” Bockholt says about Iran.

There is no direct evidence that JSOTF-GCC has been involved in offensive action against Iran. It is unlikely, for instance, that JSOTF-GCC killed Iranian nuclear scientist Mostafa Ahmadi Roshan last week, an assassination the U.S. has firmly denied any role in and for which the Israelis, reports Eli Lake of _Newsweek_, are all but openly taking credit.
Some special-operations veterans — who did not wish to be identified or quoted — downplayed the significance of the new task force, expecting it to primarily advise Gulf nations on how to train their own forces, and speculated that its actual role against Iran was indirect at most. Col. Tim Nye, the chief spokesman for the U.S. Special Operations Command, says the task force is responsible “for coordinating all SOF [Special Operations Forces] engagements and training with Gulf Cooperation Council nations.”
The special operations forces of those nations have shown a notable improvement over the past year. Qatari commandos quietly traveled to Libya ahead of Moammar Gadhafi’s downfall to prepare Libyan rebels for the successful capture of Tripoli. The United Arab Emirates, another close U.S. ally, has also made its elite forces a priority, even hiring Blackwater’s founder to bolster their training.
Not many details are available about the task force. It’s built around Naval Special Warfare Unit Three, one of the elite Navy SEAL teams. But the “Joint” in the task force’s name signals that it draws from the special-operations forces in the Army, Air Force and Marines as well. Its commander is a Navy captain or equivalent in a different service.
Officials would not identify missions of the task force, its leadership or its headquarters, citing the safety of the personnel involved and the success of those missions.
Even if JSOTF-GCC is primarily a training team, it represents another military option for the U.S. in the region during at a time of escalating rhetoric with Iran. The Iranians are threatening to close off the Strait of Hormuz, the sea lane through which a fifth of the world’s oil travels, as two U.S. aircraft carrier battle groups float nearby. And when the chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff says the U.S. could reopen the waterway by force, there might be an elite commando team nearby to help do it.


----------



## joec

Who knows cowboy, but perhaps it is like one of the Union general said about the press during the Civil War. So to paraphrase it, I would like to take them all out and shoot them tonight, problem is they would be back reporting from hell before breakfast.


----------



## SShepherd

i've herd quite a number of "things" in the past week about iran.....and us


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

Cowboy said:


> I have seen several articles the last few days about Irans threats and we are moving ships in closer to the area. Thats all fine and well other then IMO we should just blow the hell out of them from a safe distance, not saying its smart I'm just sick of their empty threats.
> 
> What I dont understand is WTF is this kind of information being reported, leaked or whatever, what ever happened to the eliment of surprise.
> .


I doubt Barry has the balls to force an issue with IRAN, in fact i could easily see him backing down from any conflict especially just before an election,but who knows what is actually happening on the ground over there.i just hope the troops stay safe and accomplish what ever mission they are on.


----------



## Doc

Or .... (playing devils advocate) he could see a successful conflict with Iran as a way to win back some popularity and remain in office.


----------



## joec

Doc said:


> Or .... (playing devils advocate) he could see a successful conflict with Iran as a way to win back some popularity and remain in office.


 
Nah that is Bush's tactics. You know like raising the treat level before winning his second term.


----------



## thcri RIP

question is will he do anything with Iran like he did with Libya with out approval?


----------



## JEV

joec said:


> Nah that is Bush's tactics. You know like raising the treat level before winning his second term.


God knows Barry would never do anything like that. It's not "_in his pay grade_" and we all know he's too honest ans upright as well. That fucking Bush would do anything to win re-election, we all know that, even to the point of ignoring the constitution... the scumbag.


----------



## joec

JEV said:


> God knows Barry would never do anything like that. It's not "_in his pay grade_" and we all know he's too honest ans upright as well. That fucking Bush would do anything to win re-election, we all know that, even to the point of ignoring the constitution... the scumbag.


 
Oh Joe how constitution do you consider the patriot act? How about rendition, going to war without a declaration of war. Just curious not questioning you unbiased opinion on Obama now.  

God you got to love the predictable people in this forum.


----------



## mla2ofus

I think we should stuff the belly's of a bunch of B-52's full of Barbies and bomb all their cities w/ them,LOL!! I don't think there's any end to what those fat, whiskered,self righteous SOB's will do to maintain control of their people.
                                Mike


----------



## thcri RIP

joec said:


> Oh Joe how constitution do you consider the patriot act? How about rendition, going to war without a declaration of war. Just curious not questioning you unbiased opinion on Obama now.
> 
> God you got to love the predictable people in this forum.




Patriot Act?  Didn't Obama Extend it?  I think he did???  He is just as much of an idiot as Bush is then right?

Obama Extends Patriot Act


----------



## 300 H and H

Amazing how simular the two parties are in many areas......

Some thing else is calling the shots...

Banksters


----------



## joec

thcri said:


> Patriot Act? Didn't Obama Extend it? I think he did??? He is just as much of an idiot as Bush is then right?
> 
> Obama Extends Patriot Act


 
Well there is a bit of difference in that Bush got the Patriot Act on its own merit as a stand alone bill with nothing attached. Obama extended it as it was a McCain, Lieberman and Graham attachment to the military spending bill. So in essence he either signed it other wise funding cut off to the military. He did put out a signing statement that said he won't enforce it by using the provision it gave him the power to do. So perhaps he is an idiot like Bush at least he can read and speak unlike Bush the great decider.


----------



## thcri RIP

joec said:


> Well there is a bit of difference in that Bush got the Patriot Act on its own merit as a stand alone bill with nothing attached. Obama extended it as it was a McCain, Lieberman and Graham attachment to the military spending bill. So in essence he either signed it other wise funding cut off to the military. He did put out a signing statement that said he won't enforce it by using the provision it gave him the power to do. So perhaps he is an idiot like Bush *at least he can read and speak unlike Bush the great decider*.



with a teleprompter.


----------



## joec

thcri said:


> with a teleprompter.


  Got to love that comment really. Since they where invented they have been used by every president except Bush. Reagan even used them along with his ad lib cards.


----------



## mak2

Joe, it's one of those things they say over and over.  Think it makes them feel like maybe Obama is nothing but arrogant or something.  


joec said:


> Got to love that comment really. Since they where invented they have been used by every president except Bush. Reagan even used them along with his ad lib cards.


----------



## joec

mak2 said:


> Joe, it's one of those things they say over and over. Think it makes them feel like maybe Obama is nothing but arrogant or something.


 
Man if they want arrogant and grandiose with delusions of grandeur about his importance in history, they need to stick with Newt as it seems now he is the flavor of this month. As someone said the other night Newt ain't fat he just has big balls.


----------



## mak2

Do youn think it makes any difference if Newt uses a teleprompter...nah.  Open marriage, yea that was it.


----------



## Danang Sailor

Contrary to what appears to be popular belief, JSOTF-GCC is not a "previously unacknowledged" asset; they have been pretty
well in the open for at least a year - that's how long they have been advertising for people to fill civilian billets in that
"secret" group.

And for whatever it's worth, CS2 Myers didn't write the story; he only supplied a photo that Danger Room used in their
article.


----------



## thcri RIP

joec said:


> So perhaps he is an idiot like Bush at least he can read and speak unlike Bush the great decider.





joec said:


> Got to love that comment really. Since they where invented they have been used by *every president except Bush. *Reagan even used them along with his ad lib cards.




Why are you dragging other Presidents in here.  You were the one degrading Bush and bragging about Obama.  You typically do that you know.  Since you were talking down about Bush not being able to speak I just wanted to remind you that Obama uses a teleprompter which makes it easy for any one to read.  Hope that makes it more simple, Obama can't speak on his own as far as we know because he had never spoke without help.  Sorry you thought it was funny but I really think I am the one laughing. But I see you do know that Bush was the only one to not use the teleprompter and yet you still bash his speaking abilities.


----------



## SShepherd

..and remembere GWB can speak spanish


----------



## SShepherd

no telepromptor

http://youtu.be/omHUsRTYFAU


----------



## mak2

predictable is not really the right word, I think lockstep would be a bit more conscise.  





joec said:


> Oh Joe how constitution do you consider the patriot act? How about rendition, going to war without a declaration of war. Just curious not questioning you unbiased opinion on Obama now.
> 
> God you got to love the predictable people in this forum.


----------



## thcri RIP

SShepherd said:


> no telepromptor
> 
> http://youtu.be/omHUsRTYFAU




Kind of sheds a new light on things.


----------



## mak2

IT is really funny you guys place so much importance on a president not using a teleprompter.  Since you wont let it go lets look into why that is soooo much more important the other things I consider important to being president.  One of the republican party talking points for as long as I can remember si it is the party of family values and ethics. I find it amazing the party that claims that would seriously be looking at Newt.  I guess that is why you have to focus on the teleprompter thing.  I would much perfer a president that is an honest family man with values and ethics to someone that doesnt use a teleprompter.


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:


> IT is really funny you guys place so much importance on a president not using a teleprompter.  Since you wont let it go lets look into why that is soooo much more important the other things I consider important to being president.  One of the republican party talking points for as long as I can remember si it is the party of family values and ethics. I find it amazing the party that claims that would seriously be looking at Newt.  I guess that is why you have to focus on the teleprompter thing.  I would much perfer a president that is an honest family man with values and ethics to someone that doesnt use a teleprompter.



Now you are changing the subject.  It was Joec that said Bush was a bad speaker and Obama was so great.  I just reminded him that Obama used a teleprompter and Bush didn't.  Make speaking much easier.


----------



## 300 H and H

Newt might as well be radioactive...

No way no how can he win in November. Lots of the party will not vote at all if he is the choice, and I might be one of them. I don't care how smart he is, or how good he is with his tunge and cheek debate talents. As far as I am conserned he is a crook and always will be an insider crook, with no ethics at all. To damn smart for his own good.....I just cann't really believe the Repulicans even let him in the race at all, given his past. Unelectable IMHO.....But would make a great cabinet member, if he can control that ego.

Regards, Kirk


----------



## mak2

YEp, you are right, I respond to sevreal other post about the teleprompter with even utubes etc, with a thought that is not easy for you to repond to, and I changed the subject. That's funny right there.  but consistant.  





thcri said:


> Now you are changing the subject.  It was Joec that said Bush was a bad speaker and Obama was so great.  I just reminded him that Obama used a teleprompter and Bush didn't.  Make speaking much easier.


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:


> YEp, you are right, I respond to sevreal other post about the teleprompter with even utubes etc, *with a thought that is not easy for you to repond to, and I changed the subject. That's funny right there.  but consistant.*




Maybe you should explain this better as I don't understand what you are saying.  If you are talking about me complaining about a teleprompter I don't talk about it much.  You are painting again with a wide brush.  Read the post, Joec bragged about Obama's speaking and Bush's lack of it.  I was only assuring Joec it probably had a lot to do with the teleprompter.  I don't understand why you would have a problem understanding that.  If want to talk about consistency you have no idea on how predictable you are around here.  You really have a problem when people don't agree with you


----------



## mak2

There was more than one post above about the teleprompter thing.  After your post I responded to the teleprompter meme mentioned above.  I did not change the subject and it did not bother you someone else had, AEB you jumping on the band wagon.  When I said something about family values and ethics being a bit more important for me in a president than teleprompter utilization during speechs you suddenly realize the thread is off topic and I did it.  Funny, but...





thcri said:


> Maybe you should explain this better as I don't understand what you are saying.  If you are talking about me complaining about a teleprompter I don't talk about it much.  You are painting again with a wide brush.  Read the post, Joec bragged about Obama's speaking and Bush's lack of it.  I was only assuring Joec it probably had a lot to do with the teleprompter.  I don't understand why you would have a problem understanding that.  If want to talk about consistency you have no idea on how predictable you are around here.  You really have a problem when people don't agree with you


----------



## mak2

thcri said:


> with a teleprompter.





joec said:


> Got to love that comment really. Since they where invented they have been used by every president except Bush. Reagan even used them along with his ad lib cards.





mak2 said:


> Do youn think it makes any difference if Newt uses a teleprompter...nah.  Open marriage, yea that was it.





thcri said:


> Why are you dragging other Presidents in here.  You were the one degrading Bush and bragging about Obama.  You typically do that you know.  Since you were talking down about Bush not being able to speak I just wanted to remind you that Obama uses a teleprompter which makes it easy for any one to read.  Hope that makes it more simple, Obama can't speak on his own as far as we know because he had never spoke without help.  Sorry you thought it was funny but I really think I am the one laughing. But I see you do know that Bush was the only one to not use the teleprompter and yet you still bash his speaking abilities.





SShepherd said:


> ..and remembere GWB can speak spanish





SShepherd said:


> no telepromptor
> 
> http://youtu.be/omHUsRTYFAU





thcri said:


> Maybe you should explain this better as I don't understand what you are saying.  If you are talking about me complaining about a teleprompter I don't talk about it much.  You are painting again with a wide brush.  Read the post, Joec bragged about Obama's speaking and Bush's lack of it.  I was only assuring Joec it probably had a lot to do with the teleprompter.  I don't understand why you would have a problem understanding that.  If want to talk about consistency you have no idea on how predictable you are around here.  You really have a problem when people don't agree with you



Does this help you understand yet?  I did not bring up teleprompter use but I did contrast it to ethics.  Ouch.


----------



## thcri RIP

mak2 said:


> There was more than one post above about the teleprompter thing.  After your post I responded to the teleprompter meme mentioned above.  I did not change the subject and it did not bother you someone else had, AEB you jumping on the band wagon.  When I said something about family values and ethics being a bit more important for me in a president than teleprompter utilization during speechs you suddenly realize the thread is off topic and I did it.  Funny, but...




First of all I think it was Joec that started the bullshit on who can speak and who can't.  I questioned that.  Shep responded. You tried changing it even more with the family values stuff.


----------



## mak2

Damn unpure thoughts. 





thcri said:


> First of all I think it was Joec that started the bullshit on who can speak and who can't.  I questioned that.  Shep responded. *You tried changing it even more with the family values stuff*.


----------



## joec

thcri said:


> First of all I think it was Joec that started the bullshit on who can speak and who can't. I questioned that. Shep responded. You tried changing it even more with the family values stuff.


 
Actually  you started it yourself thcri with the following:



thcri said:


> Patriot Act? Didn't Obama Extend it? I think he did??? He is just as much of an idiot as Bush is then right?
> 
> Obama Extends Patriot Act


 
Followed by my response:



joec said:


> Well there is a bit of difference in that Bush got the Patriot Act on its own merit as a stand alone bill with nothing attached. Obama extended it as it was a McCain, Lieberman and Graham attachment to the military spending bill. So in essence he either signed it other wise funding cut off to the military. He did put out a signing statement that said he won't enforce it by using the provision it gave him the power to do. So perhaps he is an idiot like Bush at least he can read and speak unlike Bush the great decider.


 
Which you responded to with the brillent come back:



thcri said:


> with a teleprompter.


 
Now I will share some of the blame partner however I won't take it all.


----------



## thcri RIP

Probably right Joec but I think if we go back you did bash Bush about the Patriot Act.  I just was clarifying that Obama had the right to stop it but he didn't.  So I was just placing the two in the same category.  I will take the blame right along with you.   Which half do you want, the front or the back or would you like to take a third in the middle.  I will take the two other thirds.


----------



## mak2

The point is Joe, the thread can go off topic as far as they want, but if someone brings up something "they" dont approve of, it is suddenly important what the OP was.  That way they dont have to think about those nasty thoughts that dont agree with the party line.  Just means at least they realize the ethics thing is more important the the teleprompter meme, but it makes them too uncomfortable to think about.  I guess that is a start.


----------



## joec

mak2 said:


> The point is Joe, the thread can go off topic as far as they want, but if someone brings up something "they" dont approve of, it is suddenly important what the OP was. That way they dont have to think about those nasty thoughts that dont agree with the party line. Just means at least they realize the ethics thing is more important the the teleprompter meme, but it makes them too uncomfortable to think about. I guess that is a start.


 
Oh I understand the point and agree with you on the attitude show here to opposing views.


----------



## SShepherd

oh for fucks sakes.......

you know, there were quite a few disagreements and debates here while you were gone mak, and none contained the name calling or the typical "snarkiness" you post. 
We agreed to disagree and moved on.

it's pretty fucking old and tired.


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> Nah that is Bush's tactics. You know like raising the treat level before winning his second term.



I think you're confused.  It was Clinton who sent cruise missiles into, and obliterated, an aspirin factory!


----------



## joec

Dargo said:


> I think you're confused. It was Clinton who sent cruise missiles into, and obliterated, an aspirin factory!


 
Bad intel perhaps.


----------



## mak2

Bullshit. I dont take this personal, you (the collective) have ran every single person out of here that has any unpure thoughts.  It is really not an arguable point.  THEY AINT HERE.  I find it pretty amusing around here and I think joe is a saint.  other than that no one else bothers to deal with the steel trap (closed) minds.  This is only a discussion forum as long as you say the right thing.  This thread is a perfect example in black and white why there are no dissenting thought around here.  FFS, it isnt the superior intellect.  



SShepherd said:


> oh for fucks sakes.......
> 
> you know, there were quite a few disagreements and debates here while you were gone mak, and none contained the name calling or the typical "snarkiness" you post.
> We agreed to disagree and moved on.
> 
> it's pretty fucking old and tired.


----------



## SShepherd

"*you (the collective) have ran every single person out of here that has any unpure thoughts"*
if you don't like it, hit the fucking road- if not, debate like an adult. Most were banned because they couldn't debate like an adult and they resulted to insults and rude behavior. Nice try at some spin.

I for one didn't miss you're bullshit one bit. And btw, get over yourself and you're self imposed martyrdom." *This thread is a perfect example in black and white why there are no dissenting thought around here"*
There were many different point of views expressed, and many disagreements when you were not here- yet none degraded to the childish crap you like to pull.
Grow up.


----------



## mak2

<facepalm>



SShepherd said:


> oh for fucks sakes.......
> 
> you know, there were quite a few disagreements and debates here while you were gone mak, and none contained the name calling or the typical "snarkiness" you post.
> We agreed to disagree and moved on.
> 
> it's pretty fucking old and tired.





SShepherd said:


> if you don't like it, hit the fucking road- if not, debate like an adult.
> 
> I for one didn't miss you're bullshit one bit. And btw, get over yourself and you're self imposed martyrdom. There were many different point of views expressed, and many disagreements when you were not here- yet none degraded to the childish crap you like to pull.
> Grow up.


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> Bad intel perhaps.



Jack Ryan and John Clark wasn't involved on getting that info. (now we'll see if you read some of the same books I read)


----------



## SShepherd

Dargo said:


> Jack Ryan and John Clark wasn't involved on getting that info. (now we'll see if you read some of the same books I read)


lol..jack ryan

hey, maybe they got they're intel from Jack Bauer

better yet, maybe it was Sean Penn- he likes to pop up in odd places ( like in a boat after katrina)


----------



## tiredretired

mak2 said:


> I think joe is a saint.



OMG, You're making me all misty inside.  Give him a big kiss now and get it over with.


----------



## tiredretired

mak2 said:


> Bullshit. I dont take this personal, you (the collective) have ran every single person out of here that has any unpure thoughts.  It is really not an arguable point.  THEY AINT HERE.  I find it pretty amusing around here and I think joe is a saint.  other than that no one else bothers to deal with the steel trap (closed) minds.  This is only a discussion forum as long as you say the right thing.  This thread is a perfect example in black and white why there are no dissenting thought around here.  FFS, it isnt the superior intellect.



One more thought.  I know you are a charter member here which I guess gives you a level of importance.  I don't know.  It was mentioned on another thread but I do not recall in what context.  

At any rate, to the point, if you do not like it here there is always the option of leaving.  I mean, I'm not saying you should, just saying if you don't like it, why.........?


----------



## SShepherd

TiredRetired said:


> OMG, You're making me all misty inside. Give him a big kiss now and get it over with.


 
Hey, I like Joe.We can agree to disagree like adults- no insults, we debate the subject. 

Sainthood might be a bit over the top.


----------



## tiredretired

SShepherd said:


> Hey, I like Joe.We can agree to disagree like adults- no insults, we debate the subject.
> 
> Sainthood might be a bit over the top.



Still makes me all misty inside.  I'm a sensitive guy.


----------



## joec

SShepherd said:


> Hey, I like Joe.We can agree to disagree like adults- no insults, we debate the subject.
> 
> Sainthood might be a bit over the top.


 
I've been called a lot of things but a Saint has got to be new.


----------



## SShepherd

joec said:


> I've been called a lot of things but a Saint has got to be new.


 rotfl


----------



## mak2

As far as I know I have in no way said anything bad about you, if anything I think I recently metioned you seem more level headed  then about any of them, but if you want to pile on too, 


TiredRetired said:


> One more thought.  I know you are a charter member here which I guess gives you a level of importance.  I don't know.  It was mentioned on another thread but I do not recall in what context.
> 
> At any rate, to the point, if you do not like it here there is always the option of leaving.  I mean, I'm not saying you should, just saying if you don't like it, why.........?


----------



## squerly

SShepherd said:


> Hey, I like Joe.We can agree to disagree like adults- no insults, we debate the subject.


 
Yeah, joe's got a lot of heart. Like most liberals he's all f'd up but he holds his ground well and tries to defend his useless, baseless, and misinformed positions as best he can... But I say this with love in my heart...


----------



## tiredretired

mak2 said:


> As far as I know I have in no way said anything bad about you, if anything I think I recently metioned you seem more level headed  then about any of them, but if you want to pile on too,



Nah not even thinking about piling on you. You're not my type.  Now as for giving me two two social fingers in your cute little icon, well all I can say is get in line young padawan.  

Oh, me level headed?  Thanx!!  That's the nicest thing anyone has said to me today.   I gotta go now before I start getting all goose bumpy.


----------



## Dargo

SShepherd said:


> better yet, maybe it was Sean Penn- he likes to pop up in odd places ( like in a boat after katrina)



As far as I'm concerned, Penn should be stripped of his citizenship and pop up at shooting ranges!  He hates this country with a passion yet he finds liberal idiots still willing to pay this traitor millions.  I'm waiting for someone with a camera who gets slapped by him to beat him into oblivion.  Danny Bonaduci (sp?) got tired of SP disrespecting our country and challenged him to a "semi-celebrity" boxing match.  Of course the traitor said that boxing isn't his thing.  Typical, he's fine with throwing sucker punches at people, but he fears getting punched back!


----------



## joec

Dargo said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Penn should be stripped of his citizenship and pop up at shooting ranges! He hates this country with a passion yet he finds liberal idiots still willing to pay this traitor millions. I'm waiting for someone with a camera who gets slapped by him to beat him into oblivion. Danny Bonaduci (sp?) got tired of SP disrespecting our country and challenged him to a "semi-celebrity" boxing match. Of course the traitor said that boxing isn't his thing. Typical, he's fine with throwing sucker punches at people, but he fears getting punched back!


 

Both sides of the aisle have their people that we all wished would simply just go away. Penn is just one of many on the extreme left but there are a number on the extreme right also.


----------



## Dargo

mak2 said:


> As far as I know I have in no way said anything bad about you, if anything I think I recently metioned you seem more level headed  then about any of them, but if you want to pile on too,



Cute response.  People generally respond in kind to how they were treated.  If that's your attitude towards people here, you demonstrate poor judgement by acting even remotely surprised if you receive posts lacking any respect towards you.


----------



## Dargo

joec said:


> Both sides of the aisle have their people that we all wished would simply just go away. Penn is just one of many on the extreme left but there are a number on the extreme right also.



I'd say there are probably just as many on the far extreme right.  I'm more than willing to have our tax dollars spent on one way boat rides for them to some lovely resort areas such as Somalia as well.


----------



## joec

Dargo said:


> I'd say there are probably just as many on the far extreme right. I'm more than willing to have our tax dollars spent on one way boat rides for them to some lovely resort areas such as Somalia as well.


 
I would have no problem with that at all.  I find those on my side of the aisle and imbarrassment.


----------



## SShepherd

I guess I didn't look at him as a lib (even though he is), just a self important hollywood type who thinks he has the answers.


----------



## thcri RIP

joec said:


> Both sides of the aisle have their people that we all wished would simply just go away. Penn is just one of many on the extreme left but there are a number on the extreme right also.


----------

